# Der ähnliche Filme wie...-Thread



## NexxLoL (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi, da ich so ein Thema nicht gefunden habe dachte ich ich mache mal eins auf. Sinn dieses Threads ist das was der Name sagt, also fang ich einfach mal an.

Ich suche Filme die in Richtung von Watchmen, V wie Vendetta und The Dark Knight gehen. Es müssen nicht umbedingt Comicverfilmungen sein, allerdings haben mir diese Filme sehr gut gefallen und ich habe in der Videothek meines Vertrauens nichts vergleichbares gefunden. 
Hat vielleicht jemand einen Vorschlag?

LG


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2010)

Probier es mal mit Sin-City der ist auch gut


----------



## NexxLoL (8. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, den habe ich aber auch schon an die 20 mal gesehen ^^


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Dezember 2010)

Dark City vielleicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Dezember 2010)

Vielleicht The Spirit


----------



## Kaputte (9. Dezember 2010)

Hey NexxLol,

an Comicverfilmungen fällt mir spontan ein: Wie bereits genannt SinCity und The Spirit,

außerdem: Iron Man 1 & 2, Batman Begins, Hellboy 1 & 2, Der Unglaubliche Hulk, Die Fantastischen Vier 1 & 2, Spiderman 1 - 3, 
300, The Punisher, einschl. The Punisher: Warzone, Road to Perdition (Mafiafilm, gleichzeitig auch eine Graphic Noval Verfilmung), Oldboy (selber allerdings noch nicht geguckt), Die Liga der Außergewöhnlichen Gentlemen, Blade, X-Men.

 Ja, mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein ;D

 MfG.Der Kaputte


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Dezember 2010)

Frage: was finden alle an SinCity so toll ? Ich werde es nie verstehen, bin wohl der Einzige auf dem Planeten der den doof findet...


----------



## Desdinova (9. Dezember 2010)

NexxLoL schrieb:


> Ich suche Filme die in Richtung von Watchmen, V wie Vendetta und The Dark Knight gehen.



Equilibrium würde noch in die Reihe passen. Aber den kennst du wahrscheinlich auch schon ...


----------



## sympathisant (9. Dezember 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Frage: was finden alle an SinCity so toll ? Ich werde es nie verstehen, bin wohl der Einzige auf dem Planeten der den doof findet...



ungewöhnliche optik, gut erzählte story, viel gewalt ... noch fragen? .-)

achja und bevor ich es vergesse: JESSICA ALBA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




als serie geht vielleicht "Dark Angel" in die richtung, die du suchst ... 

-- duck und weg --


----------



## Kaputte (9. Dezember 2010)

SinCity: Sehr gute ausgefallene Optik, klasse Atmosphäre, Nahe am Comic, Gute Schauspielerische Leistung (Tolle Schauspieler), 3 einzelne etwas verbundene Storys, Düster, Brutal (Wer Comic kennt - dem ist das in dem Film wichtig^^)

das sollte reichen oder?^^

Mfg. Der Kaputte


----------



## NexxLoL (9. Dezember 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ungewöhnliche optik, gut erzählte story, viel gewalt ... noch fragen? .-)
> 
> achja und bevor ich es vergesse: JESSICA ALBA
> 
> ...



Das Bild hatte ich mal als Poster 

Aber um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen,
The Spirit und Equilibrium habe ich noch nicht gesehen, danke für die Vorschläge, ich werde sie mir in den nächsten Tagen mal ausleihen.


----------



## Rayon (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich überleg grade, welche Blu-Rays sich noch lohnen um in die Sammlung aufgenommen zu werden. Ich liebe Filme wie Inception (Anspruchsvoll), Gran Torino (Action / Humor) und Ocean's Trilogy. Jemand ne Empfehlung, was sich noch gut einreihen würde?=) Bin eigentlich gegen kein Genre abgeneigt, solange der Film absolut genial ist..


----------



## Asayur (13. Dezember 2010)

Meinst du jetzt allgemein, oder aus dem Film Noir, wo der Thread eigentlich steht? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Dezember 2010)

Kick Ass


----------



## Rayon (14. Dezember 2010)

Asayur schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt allgemein, oder aus dem Film Noir, wo der Thread eigentlich steht? ^^



Allgemein


----------



## Kaputte (14. Dezember 2010)

Also dieses Jahr fand ich von Leonardo auch Shutter Islang sehr gut, mir persöhnlich gefällt das Setting sehr im Film,

Dann DIE ZWEI Überraschungserfolge für mich waren Kick-Ass und Scott Pilgrim vs. The World (Für mich einer der besten Filme).


----------



## Wolfmania (14. Dezember 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (14. Dezember 2010)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kick Ass



Unbedingt 

Knall


----------



## Beckenblockade (14. Dezember 2010)

Bei no country for old men frage ich mich immer wer die namen unter die floating heads gesetzt hat.


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Bei no country for old men frage ich mich immer wer die namen unter die floating heads gesetzt hat.



Stimmt 

Aber der Film ist richtig richtig gut, sehr interessant gemacht mit einer ganz besonderen eigenständigen Atmosphäre wie ich finde.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Dezember 2010)

Machete. <3






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Nka7cwyY8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rayon (18. Dezember 2010)

Lohnt Machete? Wollte da evtl heut Abend rein mitm Kumpel. ;>


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. Dezember 2010)

Aufjeden Fall.

Bomben Film.

Erinnert mich ein wenig an die Tarantino Filme.

Lohnt hundertpro.


----------



## Thoor (18. Dezember 2010)

N Freund von mir war mit seiner Freundin in Machete.

Ihm hats Spass gemacht...

Ich glaube ihr nicht so sehr.... haha xD


----------



## painschkes (18. Dezember 2010)

_Ist halt Trash vom feinsten..und das mit absolut geilen Schauspielern..was kann daran nicht gut sein? _


----------



## Kuya (19. Dezember 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Frage: was finden alle an SinCity so toll ? Ich werde es nie verstehen, bin wohl der Einzige auf dem Planeten der den doof findet...



Das Geniale an dem Film sind eigentlich die Dialoge die einfach bestes Tarantino-niveau haben.
(... ein Schalldämpfer... wie ein flüstern in der Nacht...) 


@TE:
Schwer dir was zu empfehlen, V-Vendetta ist ja schon die totale Obergrenze. 

Aber wie mein Vorposter schon sagte... Machte wär noch ganz interessant, fand ich auch nicht übel.


----------

